# Виснет gentoo при работе в иксах.

## serg_sk

Вообщем такое дело, сижу в иксах, wm fluxbox-0.9.13-r1, запускаю фаирфокс, все путем. Вродь все работает, все пучком. Короче хотел почитать с squid.opennet.ru про аудентификацию сквида. Открылся фак в фаирфоксе, прокручиваю вниз, система умирает на каком-то конкретном пункте. Или лажу по сайтам с смсами, то же самое, начинаю делать прокрутку и тут бац и все висим. На клаву не реагирует, но мышка по экрану ездеет. Музыка играет. Вообщем странно все это. Такое наблюдается еще при открытии kooldock, например.

Вот мое оборудование:  Туалатин 1.2, Gentoo 2005.0, firefox 1.0.4, xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1.

У меня вот есть предположение, что это может быть из-за флагов оптимизации. Вот вывод emerge --info:

```

serg_sk@Elvenhome ~ $ sudo emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU                1200MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, May 12 2005, 09:59:13)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m32"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m32"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="ru ua"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cdr crypt curl emboss encode esd fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mtrr ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xine xml xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_ru linguas_ua userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Кто что посоветует?

----------

## doonkel

Видеокарточка какая?

----------

## serg_sk

GeForce 2 MX400. С ней вродь все норм, даже 3D я настроил. Хм... а может дрова попробовать откатить?

----------

## doonkel

Подозреваю драйвера, если у тебя не установлен  transparency,composite ....

----------

## serg_sk

 *doonkel wrote:*   

> Подозреваю драйвера, если у тебя не установлен  transparency,composite ....

 

С ними, сразу виснет  :Smile:  Сейчас обновляю дрова, потом попробую откатить. О результатах доложу.

----------

## serg_sk

откат и обновление ничего не дали. 

Вот еще интересный момент, после opengl-update xorg-x11 иксы вообще не запускаются, ругаются на отсутсвие GLX. А при opengl-update nvidia, иксы запускаются, но получаю те же глюки.

P.S. Я даже в ET гамаюсь, и все норм. Странно это все.

----------

## serg_sk

Проблемма решилась зарамливанием следующего:

```
#        Option     "NvAGP" "2"

#       Option      "HWCursor" "true"

#        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

#        Option      "MultisampleCompatibility" "true"
```

С чем конкретно связано, пока не разобрался, пока времени особо нет. Потом на досуге потыкаю.

----------

## fank

ты знаешь, у меня точно такая же проблема, подозреваю, только уверенно виснет только FF

было подозрение на java, потому как он мог долгое время работать, а вис (как мне показалось) при скроллинге на сайтах с j-script, например, на ЛОРе я уж и пересобирал его и так и этак

а началось, вроде бы, после того как поставил бОльшую оптимизацию для gcc

виснет, гад, до сих пор, причём с такими же симптомами - мыша ездит, а всё мёртвое, как валпапер прямо

----------

## serg_sk

 *fank wrote:*   

> ты знаешь, у меня точно такая же проблема, подозреваю, только уверенно виснет только FF
> 
> было подозрение на java, потому как он мог долгое время работать, а вис (как мне показалось) при скроллинге на сайтах с j-script, например, на ЛОРе я уж и пересобирал его и так и этак
> 
> а началось, вроде бы, после того как поставил бОльшую оптимизацию для gcc
> ...

 

У меня жавы отродясь небыло, так что это не она.  :Smile:  Вот оптимизация, может быть, и карточку свою потыкай.

----------

